# How much Eco-Complete for a 55 gallon?



## grey816 (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm buying a 55 gallon tank in a couple days, but I'm ordering the Eco-Complete today. How many bags will I need for a 55g?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Depends on how deep you want it to be. I'd do 6 minimum.


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*I ordered 4 bags for mine.*


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

Petco.com has it in stock 15.99$ a bag, free shipping over 60$. Thats most likely the best deal you will find, i just orderd 5 bags.


----------



## grey816 (Oct 19, 2010)

mk4gti said:


> Petco.com has it in stock 15.99$ a bag, free shipping over 60$. Thats most likely the best deal you will find, i just orderd 5 bags.


Thanks. I'm ordering it from Petco.com too. What size tank are you using 5 bags for? When did you order yours? I'm just wondering how long it will take it to come in.


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*I ordered mine from Petco online too. But my sale was anything over $50 was free shipping. They shipped 2 bags a box and each box arrived at different times. 1 box came in a week the other box came in a week later.*


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

Lol i have a 16 gallon bowfront im setting up for the Mrs. I just bought 5 bags cuz it was cheap and i can never find it when i need it. Ill prolly use 1.5 bags for the 16 gallon bowfront, i have a 5 hex im gonna use the other half bag in. I got 2 bags in my 20 gallon, if i was u i would buy 5 or 6 bags.


----------

